# Video Journal: 75G Community Tank



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Enjoy


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

thanks


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

latest video from today


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

lots of good ideas I see you have for this one!

good luck!


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Ugh, why would you do this to me? Why would you do a video on your plants first before talking lights, co2, and ferts?

I want to knowwwwwwwwww lol

Also, yah pearl gouramis 8D

And your mystery hygro might be lancea or tiger or ceylon. A closer close up might help.


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

HybridHerp said:


> Ugh, why would you do this to me? Why would you do a video on your plants first before talking lights, co2, and ferts?
> 
> I want to knowwwwwwwwww lol
> 
> ...


lolol hybridherp! "I want to knowwwwwwwww" hahaha!


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

HybridHerp said:


> Ugh, why would you do this to me? Why would you do a video on your plants first before talking lights, co2, and ferts?
> 
> I want to knowwwwwwwwww lol
> 
> ...


Now that you say this its making me think I should of done that. I have time on monday I will post up another video  thanks for the idea!


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Here is a link to my photobucket where I have loads of pictures of my tank starting from the stand build and all the way to recent. some of them are not great but it shows where it all started 3 months ago.

http://s1343.photobucket.com/user/philipraposo1982/slideshow/Mobile Uploads

http://s1343.photobucket.com/user/philipraposo1982/library/Mobile Uploads


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

just added what I believe to be 7 True SAE's


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

can you show pics of the SAE's? doesn't look like you have much algae so be ready to feed them.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

They are supper skittish tonight so pics will have to wait. But for sure will get some as soon as I can.


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

ok, cool!


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

I love your new scape by the way! it is so much greener now! looks like some ones signature needs an update  .


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks, I know I have been meaning to do that.


----------



## vanish (Apr 21, 2014)

I get a weird link when I click on the video: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVnTNqfTyd8

This is probably an issue with the forum software though.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

That's weird.. Which video is not working first or second?

Does this work?http://m.youtube.com/channel/UC1O6JBprlri4zBw9EeXVZ1A


----------



## Fishninja101 (Sep 16, 2013)

I subscribed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

another video


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

I love it! I think it would look VERY NICE if you put something like a big ruffle sword in the back center some where!


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

it would also look nice to put a java fern in the bottom right piece of driftwood.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yeah I do have 2 baby swords that I am waiting.to see how big they will get. 

Same with most my plants, just a waiting game as things grow and I am able to propagate them.


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

yea that's prob what I'm going to have to do with my tank since I only have a limited amount of funds for buying plants. watching the RAOK section!


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

I mite make a video journal of my 180 when its done since the current journal is more full of Q's than anything ells.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

That would be awesome


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

How often and how much water are you changing?

The tank looks good. I have plans to start a 75 gallon of my own 6-8 months from now.

What tank is this that has black silicon?


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Weekly 50% over 2 days.

I believe the tank is marineland but I bought it used.

I will end up doing larger water changes till the tank fills out and the the algae is completely gone.

Things that have been working towards removing all algae have been raising the light fixture, bigger wcs, cleaning the filter more often, more consistent fert regime, and lowering the photoperiod to 8 hours.

With the new addition of the sae's I am sure my tank will be spotless in no time.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Latest pic


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Got some new plants and took some pics from today.


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

awesome! great job! the floaters really give it a great look.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

I really and loving the look of it as well.

Its going to take a little bit before I get full coverage. I don't know how my lighting is going to work though. That area currently covered is darker than I like already.


----------



## vanish (Apr 21, 2014)

Part of me likes the "dark corner" and a different part of me says that's trouble.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yeah I hear ya, I have had the floater there for about 2 weeks now and so far so good. But I have been watching my plants to see if they are telling a different story.

My plan was to get the floaters and water sprite to help suck nitrates and provide some shade to help cut light. But because of the spray bar they all get pushed to the one side where they bunch up....

I don't know if its worth removing the spray bar which means I love surface agitation.


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

whats the scientific name for the plant you have in he back left corner?


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myPlants.php?do=view&p=72&n=Asian_Ambulia_Limnophila_sessiliflora

Here you go


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

thanks! that's what I thought it was but wasn't sure.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Here is a quick shot of the tank from just moments ago. I will be making a new video on friday where I will be talking about some of the new plants I have added and an update on the SAE's and current algae situation.

Thanks for looking


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

beautiful! have you had any issues with the safeTsorb breaking down? looks like it is really working well.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

180g said:


> beautiful! have you had any issues with the safeTsorb breaking down? looks like it is really working well.


Nope not at all.


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

philipraposo1982 said:


> Nope not at all.


awesome! im going to get some of that and cap it with pfs then.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

everything doing well? have you changed anything or added stuff?


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Quick video update, video was taken right after moving some plants around so the water is a little dusty.


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

awesome! is that a bushy nose pleco that's working that glass clean? he looks really dedicated! I think the s. repens is going to look great btw!


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yeah she is always keeping busy  

I hope I can grow it the way I hope (the s. repens) only time will tell.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Great update. I agree with the vals spreading and pulling some of the dwarf sag. I would recommend pulling the dwarf sag on the right and putting hairgrass (or something) in it's place running back under the wood. 

Have you had any jumpers with the open top? How is the evaporation? Do you have to do any cooling of the tank being in Canada?


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

I keep my tank at 80 and I haven't had any issues with heat so far, whether its to maintain a constant temp or anything else.

I had one jumper in 4 months and unfortunately I found him too late. It was one of my kuhli loaches. I know there is a risk with a open top and I feel bad that one of my pets died but I still love my open top and I don't see it being a problem .

Evaporation is less than 5g over a week. To.me this is a non issue and I am more than okay with it. 

I am currently doing a test with small amounts of dhg and s. Repens to see which will grow better and faster in my low tech tank. Based on this info I will end up using one of them on the right side of the tank as foreground. 

I still struggle picturing how I want it to mix with the current dwarf sag. 

Just as a note, I am noticing on some of my harder to grow plants (cardimine lyrata and Micranthemum umbrosum) are show deficiencies on the lower older leaves. My gut feeling is telling me its a combo of not enough light and lack of co2. If this is true I am pretty much going to have to live with it as I don't plan to add co2. But I am going to try and kick up my dosing with my dry ferts for a couple weeks and see how it goes.

Currently dosing 1/10th tsp kno3 and 1/16th tsp kh2po4 with 2 capfuls of flourish comp on the following day (which happens to be a Tuesday. Weekends have been WC days. Generally 50% or a bit more.

I will add another 2 days to my dosing and see if that helps at all. The old lower leaves are dying too quick, the get holes and curl and turns yellow/brown. I will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Since my tank is pretty much algae free I have decided to bump my photoperiod up to 9 hours from its current 8hour period. I also planning to double my dosage for my ferts. 

I will play this out for 2-3 weeks and see how the tank adapts to the changes. My hope it that plant growth and health improve without any sign of algae. My plant mass has grown a bunch over the last couple of days which is why I am trying this. 

Worse case I drop back to my 8 hour photoperiod.


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

hope it works out for you! 

are you ei dosing?


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

modified ei, normal ei assumes high tech tank with co2


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Added 250ml of purigen in a bag to my filter, wow is the water ever clear now. Highly recommend this product to anyone and everyone after seeing the results.

Debating the ideal of jumping my photo period up another hour. currently running 9 hours and still no sign of any algae. I will keep it 9 hours for maybe another week or 2 before bumping it up. But 10 hours is the plan for the near future.

You can see the heater has been moved up, this is to allow the newly added jungle val in the back to grow without interference. I will hide it back there again once its all grown up to the top.

Siamese Algae Eaters are showing behaviour which I believe is mating type behaviour. I will be observing them and see if anything comes from it. 

Plants are all growing better now that I have increased my ferts a bit more. This is a good sign and I will continue to dose this way for several more weeks before possible upping the amounts again. I realize how important it is to make small adjustments over a long period of time. Observing for any changes good or bad and learning from them. This is how I have been able to keep algae free and constantly improving my tank.

New plants added:

30 x Jungle Val (small plants in the back, will cover back wall)
Eurasian Milfoil
Bolbitis
Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
Anacharis Canadensis
Aponogeton Undulatus
More sunset hygro
More Ludwigia Repens




Video update will be coming soon, I have just been super busy lately.


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

looks great!


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Looking great, as usual. Big fan of that wood now.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks guys 

Can't wait till all the val is gown in and covering the back.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Video update:





Photoperiod: was 9 hours daily, now 10 hours a day via timer.

Dosing old vs new:
old
1/4 tsp kno3 2x/weekly
1/10 tsp kh2po4 2x/weekly
1/10 tsp plantex csm+b 2x/weekly

New
1/2 tsp k2so4 2x/weekly
1/4 tsp kh2po4 2x/ weekly
1/4 tsp plantex csm+b 2x/weekly

Green Spot Algae (GSA): I believe this is caused from low Phosphates, will see how the new dosing effects this algae in coming weeks.


Pin holes that continue to get larger with yellowing around the edges. I think this is caused my low potassium. Again, I will observe if this condition continues while dosing more potassium. This deficiency is really only noticeable on the hygro kompact. 


Random Pics:


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

my friend, that is an absolute stunner scape. It looks so natural and healthy. Great Great job to you. piece of advice, keep the dwarf sag thin bc it will take over and conquer like nobody's business.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

jmf3460 said:


> my friend, that is an absolute stunner scape. It looks so natural and healthy. Great Great job to you. piece of advice, keep the dwarf sag thin bc it will take over and conquer like nobody's business.


Well thank you for the compliment 

I plan to contain the sag to that area, runners that pop up out of place I end up moving them to where there is little room for them.


----------



## vanish (Apr 21, 2014)

Excellent. Love the jungle look.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks, that is the style I am going for and love 


Still looking to introduce certain species of plants, but still deciding on which ones.

Bump:


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

so my potassium problem still exist but I am closing the gap to where things should be good. I will be upping my k2so4 dose to 1tsp 2x a week for a total of 24ppm of potassium (K). In conjunction with the 7ppm of K from kh2po4 that I dose each week I will be at a total of roughly 31ppm of K vs the 20 or so that I am at now. I am hoping this will resolve the issue completely. If not I will continue to up my dose.

Make note, hygro's are a very demanding plant when it comes to potassium and to under estimate this will result in what I have been going through. Pin holes that grow larger and larger with yellowing around the hole, leaves eventually get so weak they fall off. Old leaves degrade first as new leaves suck up the potassium from older ones. 

This deficiency have an negative effect on growth and overall tank balance/health.

I also dropped my lighting back down to 8 hours a day. The benefit of running a longer photo-period was not showing to be worth the additional headaches. Growth didn't change that much but what did change was the demand for nutrients. This lead to GSA and what I believe to be BBA beginning to show its ugly face on my plants. I quickly caught wind of what was happening and rather than fight a battle of continuing to dose more and more I simply decided to lower it back down to 8 hours.

In terms of my scape, I have decided to look at other options for a foreground plant instead of the dwarf sag. I picked up some Crypt Nurri and I really love the look of this plant. Depending on how this go with this plant in my tank I may opt to use it to completely cover the foreground with it. It seems like it stays very low and I love the colors in the leaves.

I will keep you all posted


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

hey philipraposo1982. been gone for awhile and thought id stop by and say hello. tank looks great!


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi and thank you 

Its coming along nicely but I am still trying to resolve a potassium deficiencies with my hygros. I am aiming for 30ppm weekly to see if that resolves it.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Anyone know if there is a way to prevent melting of new crypt that was just recently planted?

My nurii doesn't seem to happy right now, some of the plants have leaves going yellow and falling off. Others seem to be doing fine. Anything I can do?


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

New C. Nurii plants looks to have stabilized a bit and leaves are not dying off any more. I actually have some new growth already


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice tank and very helpful videos. I find C.nurii to be a very resilient plant.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

BruceF said:


> Nice tank and very helpful videos. I find C.nurii to be a very resilient plant.


I have read about this plant going both ways, some people can't keep it alive submersed while other have it growing for years without fail.

I personally love this plant and hope I can keep it happy and healthy for a long while. I think once I get it to cover my foreground it will look absolutely stunning 

Thanks for the nice comments too!


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

This is very well done for a non-CO2 tank~ Out of curiosity, why didn't you try dirt below the substrate ?


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks.

I did put a lot of thought behind substrate, as my biggest concern was to ensure that whatever I choose was going to be easy to replant in. I knew that with this being my first tank I would be moving plants around all the time. This has been soo true, I am almost always trying to add or move plants. With dirt, this would of been not possible. The amount of.mess is not worth it. 

Safe t sorb has high cec and with root tabs your good to go.


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

philipraposo1982 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I did put a lot of thought behind substrate, as my biggest concern was to ensure that whatever I choose was going to be easy to replant in. I knew that with this being my first tank I would be moving plants around all the time. This has been soo true, I am almost always trying to add or move plants. With dirt, this would of been not possible. The amount of.mess is not worth it.
> 
> Safe t sorb has high cec and with root tabs your good to go.


True, dirt can make moving stuff around messy. I'm looking to see opinions and I realize generally for low tech approach people tend to view "aquarium substrate + root tabs/some fertilization" to be equal to dirted based tanks. In my own experience, I find dirt gives better chances for some difficult species, though for bulk of plants generally used in low tech, either way works.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

UPDATED DOSING:
*Weekly Dosage amounts*
-6 tsp k2so4
-1.5 tsp kh2po4
-1.5 tsp plantex csm+b

UPDATE VIDEO


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

why can i get bacopa caroliniana to grow but can't get bacopa monnieri to grow?!

what causes ludwigia leaves to fade in color and wrinkle / curl a bit on the edges? new growth is good but shortly after looks like the rest.


----------



## Dan110024 (Jul 14, 2014)

Did I hear you say this is your first tank in your first video? If so, well done! It's magnificent!


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yeah you heard right. This is my first fish tank ever.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

little update:

dosing k2so4 @ 6tsp a week vs 3tsp a week seems to fix all pinhole problems I was having in all my hygrophila. Thats about 65-75ppm of potassium a week, but considering I have 4 different hygro species and they are known hogs I don't think its that big of a number. Also higher dosage of potassium has no negative effect on fish or plants.

I realized when analysing my dosing that I was indeed WAY overdosing kh2po4 and plantex csm+b. I was also noticing my plants were not as happy as before. I have made adjustments to the doses of these ferts and performed 2 large wc's since to try and bring down values to where they should be.

I did notice my golden rams colors really pop when I did this which tells me he wasn't to impressed with the overdosing of these ferts to begin with. Although maybe not highly toxic to fish, it did have some effect. My cardinals also look much better as well. 

I was still having a small issues with GSA on the front glass of the tank. maybe like a 1cm x 1cm area that was being effected. Even with the super large amount of phosphates I had. This indicated that it couldn't be a lack of this nutrient which was causing it. I have since raised my finnex planted+ again, its now sitting approx 24.5" above the substrate. It might be a bit higher than needed from the last point which was 21" but I can always bring it back down a bit in the future if I so choose. Going to watch GSA and plant growth.

Another thing to note was the removal of my sack of purigen from my filter. I did this originally because I was going to recharge / clean it and put it back. I decided to leave it out of the tank as I figured maybe my plants could use up the extra organics. At this point I had increased my feeding as well.

Brown algae / diatoms began to show up here and there. Again not a big problem but I am assuming its due to the spike in organics due to the removal of purigen and the added feeding. So to address this problem I have cut back of my feeding and going to watch to see how things clear up.

Otherwise, fish are all doing great, plants are still growing as they should for a low tech / low light tank.


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

Glad to hear that you're figuring things out. I just watched some of your videos and just wanted to comment that you're doing a great job. Very detailed and interesting videos. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

No problem . I enjoy doing them in hopes that others can learn from it. Also great to get feedback on what I can do to improve. My main focus is on my plant health and fish, I keep trying different things and see how things respond. 

Currently trying melon swords and water sprite as well as a new crypt species.

I looking at getting a few buce to try as well.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Personally I'd move the rotala in the back left and take out the struggling bacopa. Maybe try some blyxa or something as a mid ground plant. Hair grass would look good in the front somewhere.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

So I haven't been updating things for a bit due to school being absolutely crazy (final year, engineering program).

I won't be able to do a video till exams are over (2 weeks), but wanted to share some pics with you guys.

Also wanted to share some of my recent findings with everyone in hopes to help others from making similar mistakes.

Things that have been working:
- having a solid WC schedule. Not only foes this replenish vital minerals in the water but can reset from dosing. It also prevents pH swings due to things in the tank that can lower ph (Driftwood). You will see your fish and plants respond well to a WC as well.

-clean up decaying plant matter. This helps prevent algae, keeps toxic organics lower, and is good practice. A clean tank is a happy one.

-clean your filter. I have gotten to the point were I can begin to see changes in my plants and algae growth the moment the filter becomes too dirty. Its not about loss of flow, as I can still maintain good flow while having a dirty filter. Keep en eye out for dust ball looking things on your leaves and surfaces. Could be mistaken for diatoms.

-maintain a good ferts schedule, and don't over compensate to try and resolve issues that are not clear. So for a tank like mine where you have a full stock (not overstocked, but a healthy amount of fish), quality diet, no co2 or excel and is all under low light here is what I have noticed. Nitrates more than likely won't need to be dosed, same goes for phosphates (assuming nitrates are being met). Aim for 1-3ppm phosphates and 5-20 nitrates, ideally not much higher by the end of the week. You will likely want to dose potassium and micros. Good targets are 10-30ppm potassium (depending on plants) and .5 iron via a micro mix. This should be sufficient.

What I mean by overcompensating is this; if you are dosing and still having plant problems the reason is likely due to lightings or co2 levels. I made the mistake of thinking more ferts will solve everything. I was wrong. I spent a month worth or WC, twice weekly trying to reset my tank. Finally back to normal levels.

-pick the right plants. This means if your low tech, then pick some good low tech plant. Once the tank is esyablishdd and you want to attempt more challenging species you will still have s thriving tank. Less likely to allow algae to take over.

- rosette plants are great, too many stems can be a pain. Pruning and replanting is not horrible but it causes time were plants are not growing at full potential. Once a stem is cut, new roots must develops. This delay if all you have are stems or most of your plants are stem could cause for algae to find an opening.

I have some other great tips too but this will be all for now. I will get some new pics tomorrow.

Currently focusing on growing plants and sorta ignoring the scape. The less I move things the better the plants do. Introduced some new plants as well. Will have an updated plant list with the pictures.

Had a scare where one my cardinal tetras was breathing quicker and heavier than normal for about a week. Color was a bit off too. He appears to be all back to normal now, still trying to figure out what caused it.

Anyways check out my next post for pics and some more info.

Here are my 2 male gouramis.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

FTS from this morning.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Looking good man. I like the left mid ground how the anubias ascends up onto the dw. Nice little depth effect.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

thanks, i got 3 red melon swords ( young ones in the back behind that stuff. can't wait for them to grow in. the new leaves that are coming from them are nice burgundy color. gotta move that water sprite out of the foreground area too.


----------



## TheGrinch (Nov 13, 2014)

I really like how your tank is coming along! I have always loved pearl gouramis...might get some for my next tank


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

TheGrinch said:


> I really like how your tank is coming along! I have always loved pearl gouramis...might get some for my next tank


If you have a big enough tank they are great fish IMO. You should have 3 females for every male to avoid bullying from.the male.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Up to date plant list:
1.	Amazon Sword
2.	Anubius Barteri
3.	Anubias Nana
4.	Anubius Petite
5.	Anubias Unknown
6.	Bolbitis Heudelotii
7.	Bolbitis Heteroclita
8.	Crinum Natans
9.	Cryptocoryne Crispatula Balansae
10.	Cryptocoryne Nurii
11.	Cryptocoryne Parva
12.	Cryptocoryne Pontederiifolia
13.	Cryptocoryne Wendtti (Red, Green, Brown)
14.	Cryptocoryne X Willisi
15.	Hygrophila Corymbosa Compacta
16.	Hygrophila Angustifolia
17.	Hygrophila Pinnatifida
18.	Java Fern
19.	Lace Fern
20.	Red Melon Sword
21.	Red Tiger Lotus
22.	Vallisneria Natans Tiger
23.	Water Sprite


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

FISH PIC DAY


----------



## Woodwick (Jan 17, 2015)

Your tank is beautiful!


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you very much.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

kinda bummed.. I recently got a new female golden ram and since she has been doing great in the tank. So you might be thinking "what's the problem?"

Well she is a mean fish! Turns out that she is scared of nothing and will bully the whole tank during feeding time. I fear for the lives of my other fish, specifically my cardinals (24 of them). She has been getting worse and I am force to remove her.

Off to the lfs tomorrow morning to trade her back for some store credit. Maybe another yoyo loach to add to my school, I guess its not all bad 

Bump: I forgot to mention, I got rid of my 8 black skirt tetras and picked up 7 yoyo loaches. I also plan to get rid of the 7 peppered corys very soon. 

The new loaches are incredible. I love these fish, they have quickly become part of my top fish list. So much fun, really great personalities.

Bump: here are some recent pics


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

New video coming soon, promise 

here are some updated pics from today. Water change and filter cleaning is coming tomorrow.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

LATEST VIDEO






ENJOY.


----------



## Al the scrapper (Feb 4, 2015)

Awesome seeing lots of different fish in a planted tank, good job


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

thanks, I am really happy with how I stocked my tank. Everyone seems happy. Its a fun tank to watch too


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

new video with new fish and plants.


----------

